# Reclaiming a broken rod



## yakfish (Mar 13, 2005)

I have always wanted to try my hand at rod building. I have been a lure maker for years but have never built a rod. 

Anyway I have a 2 piece 7ft Fenwick Eagle ultralight that broke about the halfway point (actually just above the joint). My thought is to use the broken tip to make a short Approximately 3 foot rod. The broken tip actually has decent action as it is and I think it would make a nifty little rod for fishing small creeks. Is it possible to leave the guides on and add a short handle? Or if not, what is the best way to remove the guides without causing damage to the remaining blank? If I have to remove the guides I will. Also, does the handle have to go all the way to the end of the blank or could I get a few more inches if I let the handle extend past the end of the blank? I figured this would be a cheap way to attempt a build.


----------



## meats52 (Jul 23, 2014)

I have made some ice fishing rods to use in my shed out of broken rods that I had. I cut the rod off about a inch or two from the handle and hot glued the end into the piece of rod that sticks out from the handle. The bottom rod is one that I hot glued in. The top rod is a old casting rod handle with the end of a fiberglass rod. The casting rod handle has a set screw so I didn't have to glue it.


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

same here.i have put the whole top half in a cut off (broken ) bottom half and used jb weld. also makes a good boat perch rod.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

I made a short trout spinning rod for use on brush and tree covered streams.
I used 36" of the tip off a UL that was broken. I removed the bottom guide and replaced it with a larger guide to work with the spinning reel. I inserted a piece of dowel into the base so I could add a cork handle and maintain a rigid reel seat. Worked out great. Guide removal is simple. Use a modelers knife or single edge razor blade and shave the thread and glue off the top of the guide legs. The remainder of the wrap should peel off.


----------



## yakfish (Mar 13, 2005)

I ended up making a shorter rod but no quite as short as I had originally planned. I took a the lower and tip sections cut both pieces to the point that the tip would slide inside the lower section and epoxied it together then using 20# Power Pro I wrapped around the joint and epoxied over the wraps. I now have a 4' 11" ultralight rod with a fast tip and a lot of backbone! I think it turned out really well for my first attempt at wrapping and rod repair in general!


----------



## yakfish (Mar 13, 2005)




----------

